# Controller Wiring



## Hotrodzz3 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a 4 lane track that is mounted on a table that is 22' long, I'm looking for ideas on wiring the controllers. All wiring and jumpers are 14 guage and right now I'm using 14 guage speaker wire for the controllers, as you can imagine the room always looks a mess with 4 controllers with all that wire connected to them. Does anyone know where I can get coiled wire with 3 wires in it for a reasonable price? Only thing I've been able to come up with is to use extension cords for headphones but the wire guage is a lot smaller than the rest of my wiring and that would seem like quite a bottleneck to me. I'd need 2 pieces about 14' long and the other 2 about 10'. I've seen 14 guage coiled cord but it's very expensive and I don't know how easy it would be to stretch out. Anybody got any ideas or suggestions?
Thanks 
Bob


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

.
Hey Bob,

Would *this* do it? 







Power-tool coiled extension cord - 16ga x 3wire, expands from 3 to 10 ft, for ten bucks+shipping?

Ace Hardware has a similar cord for $15 - but you can just drive down and pick it up, no shipping. And it clips to your belt.

16's not 14, but I'll bet the incremental voltage loss is negligible. (I know, they'd be nicer if they weren't orange.)

-- D


----------



## Hotrodzz3 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks Dslot
I'll check them out next time I go into town, sounds alot like what I'm looking for, although the orange might be a little hard to get used to.
Bob


----------

